# Transpose...Capos...etc...



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey everyone...

Alrighty, I have read articles, watched youtube videos etc...Can someone explain capoing to me???

For example, I have a song that includes Eb, Ab etc...instead of hurting my hand barring the whole damn thing, how do I figure where to capo and what chords to play??

Is there a system?

Mooh, Paul? Anyone???

Thanks!!!

~Andrew


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

This might help? http://www.don-guitar.com/transpose.html

with capo on 3 your can play an Eb as a G and an Ab as a C


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

It kind of helped...but what I don't know is how you knew that a capo on 3 would be the same key as Eb??? I could just as easily put the capo on 7 and played something, but it's figuring out where the capo goes relative to the root that I don't know..

Am I confusing everyone yet?

~Andrew


----------



## Krimson (Dec 22, 2008)

6string said:


> This might help? http://www.don-guitar.com/transpose.html
> 
> with capo on 3 your can play an Eb as a G and an Ab as a C


Isn't this backwards?

A capo would transpose UP a semi-tone per fret, the same as a barre. So playing a G with a capo at the 3rd fret would be a Bb, and the C would be an Eb.

With a capo at fret 1 you can play:
D for an Eb (D+1 semi tone = D#/Eb)
G for an Ab (G+1 semi tone = G#/Ab)


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I think I am starting to get this...

So the song is in Eb...If I want to play an A instead of an Eb, the capo would go on the 5th fret? (Eb-A is five semi-tones)?

That would also make the Bb in the song an Eb???

~Andrew


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What Paul said. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrew....is this making sense to you now?

If it continues to frustrate you, we can get together and hammer it out.....and....... I can also try your new Tele 
(you get my somewhat hidden agenda now? ...hwopv)

As Paul said..always think of the capo as the nut moving up the neck....or maybe think of being able to play any chord you want (with your middle, ring and pinky) with your index finger constant acting as a barre (like a capo)...and you would always be able to find a chord that sounded virtually the same as an open chord .... wouldn't that be great !! (.....on second thought, maybe that concept will only confuse you more).

Let me know...I'm dyin' to try your Tele...and you could try my new amp (that was once owned by Bruce Cockburn...and Suttree .....you know Suttree...right? )

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

Krimson said:


> Isn't this backwards?
> 
> A capo would transpose UP a semi-tone per fret, the same as a barre. So playing a G with a capo at the 3rd fret would be a Bb, and the C would be an Eb.
> 
> ...


Yep sorry I was looking at the wrong chart, 
capo on 3rd playing a C gives you Eb
capo on 3rd playing an F gives you Ab

capo on 1 playing a D gives Eb
capo on 1 playing a G gives Ab


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I wish it was making more sense, everyone has been very gracious with their responses.

I think a major part of my problem, is not knowing the chord shapes, for example, I don't know how/why playing an A shape at a certain fret makes an Eb etc...

I think I will take you up on that visit, and I guess you can play the tele 

Thanks everyone!!! Hopefully soon I will get the hang of this...our church music director loves to give the band music written for choirs (lots of flat chords etc...)

~Andrew


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

kw_guitarguy said:


> I don't know how/why playing an A shape at a certain fret makes an Eb etc...
> 
> ~Andrew


The shape isn't what makes it an A, the combination of pitches is what makes it an A. As an open chord "the A shape" gives you the necessary notes for an A chord (A, C#, E), but with the capo at the 6th fret you will be fingering the notes for an Eb chord (Eb, G, Bb) even though your hand shape hasn't changed.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

The capo is for those of us that don't have a sixth finger on our fret'n hand.


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

kw_guitarguy said:


> I wish it was making more sense, everyone has been very gracious with their responses.
> 
> I think a major part of my problem, is not knowing the chord shapes, for example, I don't know how/why playing an A shape at a certain fret makes an Eb etc...
> 
> ...


Other than the entire 1st string
the 1st 4 frets on the 2nd string
the 1st 3 frets on the 3rd string
& the 1st 4 frets on the 4th, 5th and 6th strings
all the rest of the notes are repeats,
using a capo can assist in playing the same notes on
a different part of the fretboard.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

6string said:


> The capo is for those of us that don't have a sixth finger on our fret'n hand.


LOL ...brilliant


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey I feel your pain, most of the stuff I love to play I can't really sing so I'm always trying to figure this out. here's something that I have found helpful.

http://www.paulwaring.co.uk/docs/lessons/capo/capo.pdf


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great chart Starbuck...Thanks

Andrew...Starbuck's .pdf link should be very handy for you.

However....I still want to test drive your Tele :wave:

Dave


----------

